# Charlie got out



## AMK1754 (9 mo ago)

I feel bad. Charlie got out while I was changing the food and water. He fell behind the nightstand, and I was able to catch him. He bit me (which I expected) but now I feel any advancement towards taming him is set back some.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unfortunately, sometimes there are set-backs in taming but you just have to roll with it.
Let him settle for a day or two before and then work at his pace. In time, he'll get over the mis-adventure.*


----------

